# VNC for PDA (Blackberry Palm OS and Windows Mobil)



## jsize466 (May 9, 2007)

Does anybody know of a software like or a flavor of VNC that will allow me to remote into a hand held device. I have found software that will allow me to go from the hand held to a desktop pc, but I want to go the other way. PC--->>> Hand held (Blackberry, Palm OS, Windows Mobil) This is for a project at work.

Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I just google searched and got all kinds of hits.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I believe there is also a verions of RDP for many devices and of course ones with the Windows OS. I know there is an RDP for Blackberry.


----------



## abelsadiq (Jun 16, 2007)

jsize466 said:


> Does anybody know of a software like or a flavor of VNC that will allow me to remote into a hand held device. I have found software that will allow me to go from the hand held to a desktop pc, but I want to go the other way. PC--->>> Hand held (Blackberry, Palm OS, Windows Mobil) This is for a project at work.
> 
> Thanks


i cant play youtube video on windows mobile


----------



## abelsadiq (Jun 16, 2007)

i have t-mobile ameo i cant play youtube video on my windows mobile can i get help


----------

